# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Windows 8.1 preview is officially released for free download > stable version on oct

## ParamasivaM

This is the thread to keep upto date with windows 8 news & updates.,which is scheduled to release early 2012.  :Very Happy: 






*Promo/Demo released by microsoft*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p92QfWOw88I]YouTube - &#x202a;Building "Windows 8" - Video #1&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlc72N6ir5c]YouTube - &#x202a;Up Close with Windows 8&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZEnssVjb2g]YouTube - &#x202a;Windows 8 Video Preview&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0r6tINInrw]YouTube - &#x202a;Windows 8 Concept&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wo4anqp39z4]YouTube - &#x202a;Windows 8 Demo Has a Brand New Interface&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz1LbukC9dc]YouTube - &#x202a;Microsoft introduces Windows 8&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8upI6M4T92U]YouTube - &#x202a;First Look: Windows 8&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


*Partner demo*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MnEndww2YQ[/ame]




So friends,post your opinions.

----------


## nryn

Looks good. Windows Vista pole koora aavathe irunna mathi. Win 7 is extremely good and stable compared to even pre-XP SP2.

----------


## plk

:Laughing: ......njan kandudaa...

----------


## vijayrules

ithu oru touch screen OS ano??????

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Looks good. Windows Vista pole koora aavathe irunna mathi. Win 7 is extremely good and stable compared to even pre-XP SP2.


Still win xp is the best... then comes 7...

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ithu oru touch screen OS ano??????


Yes......  :Cool2:

----------


## PULSE

windows 8....gud .....skype may come along with new kunthrandam...so up for it...........

----------


## Naradhan

Windows 8 touch screen aayathu kondu gunamonnumilla .... Touch screen monitors vende ?  :Doh:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Windows 8 touch screen aayathu kondu gunamonnumilla .... Touch screen monitors vende ?


Orennam vangenam....  :cheers: 
8 late 2012 release enna kettathu

----------


## ParamasivaM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zauNrG2k6o]Building Windows 8: New Windows Explorer - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## ParamasivaM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdi6QmAEIlU]Loaded: Windows 8 Explorer gets the ribbon - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn6xWVluGIY]Building Windows 8: ISO and VHD Files - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## ParamasivaM



----------


## ParamasivaM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYI5c0kyZPE]Building "Windows 8" Video #2: Building robust USB 3.0 support - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## maryland

*മൈക്രോ സോഫ്*റ്റ്* പു തിയ വിന്*ഡോസ്* ടാബ്*ലെറ്റ്* പതിപ്പുമായി എത്തുന്നു* 

മൈക്രോസോഫ്*റ്റ്* അടുത്തയാഴ്*ച തങ്ങുടെ പുതിയ വിന്*ഡോസ്* വേര്*ഷന്* പുറത്തിറക്കുന്നു. മൈക്രോസോഫ്*റ്റ്* കോര്*പ്പറേഷനിലെ മുതിര്*ന്ന എക്*സിക്യുട്ടീവ്* അടുത്തയാഴ്*ച ടാബ്*ലറ്റ്* കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറിലൂടെ ഇതിന്റെ പുറത്തിറക്കല്* നിര്*വഹിക്കും. വിന്*ഡോസ്* ചീഫ്* സ്*റ്റീവന്* സിനോഫ്*സ്*കിയാണ്* ഇത്തവണ വിന്*ഡോസ്* വെര്*ഷന്* അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്*. അടുത്ത ചൊവ്വാഴ്*ച നടക്കുന്ന വിന്*ഡോസിന്റെ വാര്*ഷിക കോണ്*ഫറന്*സിന്റെ ഭാഗമായാണ്* `ടച്ച്* എനേബിള്*ഡ്*, ടാപ്*ലറ്റ്* ഫ്രണ്ട്*ലി ഓപ്പറേറ്റിംഗ്* സിസ്*റ്റം - വിന്*ഡോസ്* 8' പുറത്തിറക്കുന്നത്*. അടുത്തയാഴ്*ചയാണ്* അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നതെങ്കിലും അടുത്തവര്*ഷത്തോടെയെ ഇത്* വിപണിയിലെത്തുകയുള്ളൂവെന്നാണ്* അറിയുന്നത്*.

----------


## The Extremist

Usb 3.0 wil be havng great improvment frm current 2.0 speed

----------


## kukudu

Good move by Microsoft...they are betting heavily on Win8

----------


## sprint

Transformation pack download cheyan kittum for windows 7.i used it but enek adu athra impressing aayi thoniyila.

----------


## ishtikavasu

Demo kollaaamallo !!!!

----------


## veecee

nokia yude putiya tab varunnundu, athilum windows 8 anu

----------


## The Extremist

windows 8 touch inputinu importance kodukkumennu karuthunnu,touch screen monitors

----------


## shihabklm

kaalathinothu marunna kolamanu Win8 OS

----------


## rajivnedungadi

For the touch screen to work, you need to have a touch screen monitor as well

----------


## Samachayan

Windows 8 full version rls aayo?

----------


## breakingviews

> Windows 8 full version rls aayo?


illa bosse.........

----------


## hitman87

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGbaAQyz8Q0]Windows 8 Consumer Preview Official Demo - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8enUpDF73f4]windows8 hopes high [Reporter HD] - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

The 9 Flavors Of Windows 8

For better or worse, it seems as if Windows 8 will be available in nine separate editions. That’s up three flavors from Windows 7. The unofficial news comes from a registry key found within the Windows 8 Consumer Preview. If this key is to be believed, Windows 8 will be available in the six editions of Windows 7 with the addition of Windows 8 Professional Plus, Enterprise Evaluation, and ARM edition. That makes nine Windows 8 versions in all — seven more editions than Apple’s OS X.

The difference is important. It speaks to the approach these to companies have toward OS sales. Microsoft, the still massively dominant player in desktop computing, has a version for nearly every environment ranging from OEM netbooks to massive enterprise environments. The difference between the versions often involves additional (or missing) applications, networking support and security features. On the other hand, Apple puts all their goodies in one basket and sells only one consumer desktop option. There’s always OS X server, too, which Apple branded as the “Server For Everyone”.

Windows 8 will be released later this year and will finally push Microsoft into the so-called post-PC world. It has a tough game ahead. Windows 8 needs to curb OS X’s explosive growth and kill the iPad. Like Windows 7 before it, Microsoft is letting consumers try out a final beta copy prior to its release (download info here). Windows 8 needs to be more than a home run; it needs to be a World Series game 7 walk-off grand slam against team Apple.

----------


## sprint

Features of Win 8:

Lock Screen - The new lock screen for Windows 8, which appears after you put your computer to sleep or restart or lock your computer. Notifications such as new email alerts, Wi-Fi availability and other essential, user-chosen information will be pushed to this screen.



Start Screen - Here is the start screen in the ‘Metro’ view (the classic start bar “desktop” view is still available). Users can scroll side-to-side, much as they would on an iOS or Android phone, for different groups of applications. Immediately to the right of this homescreen is the media hub.

Grouped Apps - Users have the option to categorize their apps into genre or function. Sinofsky and Green showed off a Media category, Games category and social networking category.

Zoomed Out View - Users can zoom out from this view to see all of their apps at once. This is also where you can move entire blocks at a time closer to the homescreen. For example, if you want Games immediately next to your homescreen, or on the homescreen itself, you can pick up the entire block and drag it to the left.

On Screen Keyboard - Emphasizing touchability, a demo of the Windows 8′s on-screen keyboard was shown to pop up with the scroll of the thumb. The new Microsoft OS still works, of course, with mouse and physical keyboard, but this is an option for those on tablets or touchscreen PCs.

RSS Feed - An RSS reader in Metro view–very scrollable and visual.

RSS Feed – Expanded - An expanded view of the RSS feed. Users can scroll up and down within articles or left and right to switch between articles.

Social Network - A view of a hypothetical social network, in a pane interface. You can see the news feed pane on the left and the full view on the right.

Video Player And Settings - While playing a video of paragliding, Julie Larson-Green turned up the volume via in the collapsible sidebar settings panel.

Multi-Tasking – News Feed And Video - You can view two apps or windows at once on your tablet by dragging them together and letting them “snap” together. Seen above, a scannable News Feed flanks a paragliding video, letting the viewer work while enjoying media entertainment.

Newly Opened Tab In Internet Explorer - Starting up Internet Explorer in Metro mode. Here you can see the Most Visited pages and Favorites pinned to the page.

Internet Explorer With On-Screen Keyboard - Typing a web address into Internet Explorer using the on-screen explorer.

The ‘Share Charm’ - The ‘Share Charm’ icon sits on the Start bar. When you see something within an app you want to share, pull out the start bar and click ‘Share”.
Select a piece of text, image, video or whole webpage and choose a contact in your address book you want to send that information to.

Universal Spell Check - Green didn’t mean to, but she showed off another new feature of Windows 8 (also recently added to Lion OS X): Universal Spell Check, which proofs words typed in any Windows 8 app.

Universal Search - Speaking of Mac, Windows 8 will have a spotlight-style universal search, which will let the user browse through the entire system for a search query. The search bar can also scan through any of your apps, including apps like Bing that search online.

----------


## ParamasivaM

So,anyone tried out consumer preview yet ??

----------


## hitman87

> So,anyone tried out consumer preview yet ??


i thought of downloading it. But the size is too big.
Limited Download option in broadband.

----------


## hitman87

*Microsoft to launch Windows 8 in Oct: Sources*

WASHINGTON: Microsoft Corp will finish work on Windows 8 this summer, setting the stage for personal computers and tablets with the operating system to go on sale around October, according to people with knowledge of the schedule. 

The initial rollout will include devices running Intel Corp and ARM Holdings Plc chips, making good on Microsoft's promise to support both standards, said the people, who declined to be named because the plans are confidential. In embracing ARM technology, Microsoft is using the same kind of processors as Apple Inc's iPad. Still, there will be fewer than five ARM devices in the debut, compared with more than 40 Intel machines. 

The timing would let Microsoft target Christmas shoppers with the new software, which works with touch-screen devices as well as laptops and desktop PCs. The Redmond, Washington-based company, which hasn't announced timing for the Windows 8 release, aims to take back sales lost to the iPad and reinvigorate the sluggish PC market. Apple released the third version of the iPad this month, creating an even bigger challenge for Microsoft. 

"If they miss the September-October timeframe, they're going to be stuck without being able to ship anything in 2012," said Michael Gartenberg, an analyst at Stamford, Connecticut- based Gartner Inc. "The last thing Microsoft wants to have is a situation where there are no compelling Windows tablets at a time when the new iPad looks like it's going to be a good seller for the holidays." 

April event Microsoft will host an event for its industry partners in early April, the people said. The company will spell out its release strategy for Windows 8, giving more details on timing and marketing, they said. 

There will be fewer ARM-based devices in the rollout because Microsoft has tightly controlled the number and set rigorous quality-control standards, said one of the people. The new version of Windows will be the first to use ARM processors, which are most commonly found in smartphones. Windows 7, the current version, only works with Intel's technology. 

Three of the Windows 8 ARM devices will be tablets, the people said. 

Mark Martin, a spokesman for Microsoft, declined to comment, as did Intel's Jon Carvill. Representatives of Nvidia Corp, Texas Instruments Inc and Qualcomm Inc, the three chip companies that are supplying ARM-based processors to the makers of the new computers, referred questions on the availability of devices to Microsoft. 

More than 103 million tablet devices will be sold in 2012, with sales rising to 326.3 million in 2015, according to Gartner. For now, Apple remains dominant, accounting for two- thirds of the market in 2012, Gartner estimates. The company's share will drop to 46 per cent by 2015, while Microsoft's percentage will climb to 11 per cent. 

Difficult adjustment
Getting Windows 8 ready for Intel processors is the easier part -- Windows has always run on Intel chips. The full version of Windows has never run on ARM products, meanwhile, so that process is taking longer. When Microsoft released a test version of Windows 8 for developers in September, the software only ran on Intel technology. 

Steven Sinofsky, president of the Windows business, has said repeatedly that Microsoft plans to have both ARM and Intel- based systems available when Windows 8 is released. 

"Our collective goal is for them to ship at the same time," he said in an interview last month. "I wouldn't be saying it's a goal if I didn't think we could do it."

----------


## sillan

> So,anyone tried out consumer preview yet ??


i have it installed on my second laptop with 1GB Ram... faster... its preview so should be a basic edition... runs smoother... only annoyance is when in desktop i can't find the shut down restart option... probably they havent added that there... i alt+ctl+delete  to see .. on start up goes to the new welcome screen... if in desktop u can get back to there pointing left bottom corner...

----------


## hitman87

Windows 8 Release Preview released!!

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Windows 8 Release Preview released!!


Any major difference from consumer preview ?

----------


## hitman87

> Any major difference from consumer preview ?


there had been some talks that Microsoft will stop Aero looks in windows 8.. but that thing is not completely removed in the current release version, i think..
In this latest version of the OS, there are few tweaks made, some improvements in Metro apps have been provided, some improvements in the IE, flash settings and security issues..

----------


## hitman87

Windows 8 coming this October.

----------


## sillan

> Windows 8 Release Preview released!!


after more than few months of preview release ur  :Gun Bandana:  announcement

----------


## hitman87

> after more than few months of preview release ur  announcement


Sorry, didn't get that.
As soon as I got the news, I had posted it..
There was one consumer preview followed by release preview..

----------


## AslaN

> Windows 8 coming this October.


pottum............. :Ok:

----------


## hitman87

*Microsoft Office 2013 announced*

----------


## ParamasivaM

Aarenkilum win 8 rtm try cheytho.. its leaked !!

----------


## hitman87

> Aarenkilum win 8 rtm try cheytho.. its leaked !!


very huge file..  :Moodoff:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> very huge file..


ya.. athinentha ? 10mb aayirikkillallo  :Neutral:

----------


## Deewana

> very huge file..


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## ParamasivaM

*Windows 8 RTM screenshots*

----------


## Leader

ivan spaarum

oru mobile and tab plan cheyyunnu....

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ivan spaarum
> 
> oru mobile and tab plan cheyyunnu....


Tabil kidu aayirikkum.. desktop aanu prasnam  :Meeting:

----------


## PunchHaaji

Windows 8 okke last week kitti bodhichu for training purpose! njan ippol daily windows 8 networking, wireless connectivity, clean installation and upgrade sessions edukund. Kure confidential windows 8 details und... parayatte!  :Secret:   :Secret:

----------


## PULSE

> ivan spaarum
> 
> oru mobile and tab plan cheyyunnu....


Vayassanmarkenthina tab...?.

----------


## Phantom

Njan Windows 8 RTM install cheythu..Sambhavam kollam... :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## PULSE

> Tabil kidu aayirikkum.. desktop aanu prasnam


me using all in one inspiron one touch screen desktop..pretty good on it........

----------


## firecrown

IT News Online > - - Windows 8 Arrives

NEW YORK, Oct. 25, 2012 /PRNewswire/ -- Microsoft Corp. today announced the global availability of its popular Windows operating system, Windows 8. Beginning Friday, Oct. 26, consumers and businesses worldwide will be able to experience all that Windows 8 has to offer, including a beautiful new user interface and a wide range of applications with the grand opening of the Windows Store. As a result of close work with hardware partners, more than 1,000 certified PCs and tablets, including Microsoft Surface, will be available for the launch of Windows 8 — making it the best lineup of PCs ever across the Windows 8 and Windows RT ecosystem.

"We have reimagined Windows and the result is a stunning lineup of new PCs," said Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer. "Windows 8 brings together the best of the PC and the tablet. It works perfect for work and play and it is alive with your world. Every one of our customers will find a PC that they will absolutely love."

Windows 8 will be available for download to upgrade existing PCs in more than 140 markets and 37 languages at Buy Windows - Microsoft Windows beginning at 12:01 a.m. local time and at retail locations around the world. At retail, Windows 8 will be available in two primary versions — Windows 8 and Windows 8 Pro — as well as Windows 8 Enterprise for large organizations. Launching at the same time is a new member of the Windows family — Windows RT — designed for ARM-based tablets and available pre-installed on new devices. In addition to Microsoft Office 2013, Windows RT is designed exclusively for apps in the new Windows Store. Windows 8 features the new fast and fluid Start screen that gives people one-click access to the apps and content they care most about. It also features an entirely new Internet Explorer 10 that is perfect for touch, and built-in cloud capabilities with SkyDrive.

Windows 8 can be purchased in a variety of ways from the world's leading retailers, including Amazon, Best Buy and Staples in the U.S., Casas Bahia in Brazil, Future Shop and Staples in Canada, Suning in China, Media Markt across Europe, FNAC in France, Yamada in Japan, Telmex in Mexico, Dixons in the U.K., and many more, which will feature a variety of offers for customers looking for great deals on Windows 8 PCs, devices and software. Consumers can go to PCs home page - Microsoft Windows to learn about the large array of Windows 8 devices available and find the one that best fits their needs. More information on the great offers around the world is available at The Windows Blog.

In addition to the range of new Windows-based devices available, consumers can also upgrade their existing PCs. Through the end of January, consumers currently running PCs with Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7 are qualified to download an upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for an estimated retail price of US$39.99. And eligible Windows 7 PCs purchased between June 2, 2012, and Jan. 31, 2013, in more than 140 markets can download an upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for an estimated retail price of US$14.99 with the Windows Upgrade Offer, available at Windows Upgrade Offer - Landing Page.

----------


## ParamasivaM

Will be officially releasing tomorrow... friday

----------


## AslaN

Windows 8: The official review | PCWorld

----------


## ParamasivaM

Windows 8 pro-media centre  :Coolthumb:   :Coolthumb:

----------


## Manju

ithu androidnekal nalathano?arenkilum nokiyo.

----------


## Manju

sadharana computeril work cheyile.touch screen engane work cheyum normal computeril?

----------


## KHILADI

:Ph34r: 



> ithu androidnekal nalathano?arenkilum nokiyo.


Go to this link


Windows 8 vs Windows 7: 8 ways it's different | News | TechRadar

----------


## ParamasivaM

> sadharana computeril work cheyile.touch screen engane work cheyum normal computeril?


Start button illenna oru kuzhappame ullu.. kurachu use cheythu kazhinjaal..  u will get use to it..

----------


## Manju

thank you Khiladi, thank you paramashivam.sadharana computeril engane touch cheyan patuka?

----------


## The Extremist

> thank you Khiladi, thank you paramashivam.sadharana computeril engane touch cheyan patuka?


special monitors venam,ippol sadharana use cheyyunnavayil onnum touch support illa  :Thumb down:

----------


## ParamasivaM

Windows 8.1 test cheyyunnu.. as partition, lot lot better than windows 8.

----------

